
What free/open source tools do you use for website monitoring? - forkie
What free&#x2F;open source tools do you use for website monitoring?<p>I&#x27;m looking for a tool that will have following functionalities:
- check HTTP response status
- check specific strings (regex) in response content
- check response time
- alerting for the above
- generating SLA reports
======
JeremiahMN
zabbix will do all of this for you....

It's not my favorite tool, but it is free and open source.

~~~
forkie
Zabbix is hard to configure. Need something easier.

~~~
duskos
I'm using Check_MK as a full scale monitoring solution. It is big and
powerful, but configuration is pretty straight-forward with its Web
Administration Tool. It will happily monitor single service or big bunch of
services.

------
m3tr0s
Follow That Page, Uptime Robot

